# What Oil Weight Should I Use On 90 Corrado G60?



## DubCorrado (Aug 7, 2009)

Ive searched everywhere and couldnt find one. I bought my car used so the owners manual wasnt there. I am about to do an oil change and i was wandering from all the experienced vw pros







what oil should i most likely run for my G60


----------



## corradokidg60 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: What Oil Weight Should I Use On 90 Corrado G60? (DubCorrado)*

I was running Mobil 1 15w-50 in my G60 just fine. It's an older 4cyl and if I used 10w-30 the engine was definitely more noisy. Also, the engine oil operating temps range from 212-232 for me, saw as high as 262? but it's been a while since my G60 ran (crank pulley sheared off, sooo, yeah.) But I ran 15w-50 for 10 years no issues. If you run too thin the oil pressure buzzer will sound.


----------



## DubCorrado (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: What Oil Weight Should I Use On 90 Corrado G60? (corradokidg60)*

Thanks CorradoKid I really appreciate the advice. I was looking into the oils and it does sound like 15w-50 is the way to go and the path i was hoping someone such as yourself would say to go http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif And i have seen alot of people run 10w-30 and if i wasn't going to go with 15w-30 i was going to run with 10w-30. So thanks for giving me the heads up on the noise levels of the 10w-30. I will be definitely running 15w-50 from now on. Once again thanks for the Info


_Modified by DubCorrado at 4:56 PM 1-18-2010_


----------



## etb (Oct 21, 2006)

*Re: What Oil Weight Should I Use On 90 Corrado G60? (DubCorrado)*

15w50 or 20w50 if it gets real hot where you are - the charger stays happier if the oil pressure stays up.


----------



## DubCorrado (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: What Oil Weight Should I Use On 90 Corrado G60? (etb)*

Nice, thanks etb. Ill keep that in mind man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Ill be sure to keep the charger happy


----------



## girdwood (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: What Oil Weight Should I Use On 90 Corrado G60? (DubCorrado)*

Another one for Mobil 15-50 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Never had a problem, and I drove it cross-country with it. And I'm about to do it again.


----------



## DubCorrado (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: What Oil Weight Should I Use On 90 Corrado G60? (rollercoasterracer)*

Ohh nice cross-country? Thats what im talking about. I dont get to drive my corrado much on the road but when i do i go crazy on it. But i should try and take it easy for now on. But knowing your doing some cross-country on mobil 1 15w-50 makes me feel alot better about running my corrado for long periods of time. Thanks alot guys i really appreciate the info. Keep the spoilers up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rixG60 (Jul 28, 2003)

*Oil Buzzer*

I have a G60, and the buzzer went off last night for the first time. Scared me pretty good. I was exiting the freeway, so it happened as I was decelerating to a red light. After about 20 seconds it went away. I was okay on the trip home. I wondered if it could be the oil pump, but I'll try adding some 15W 50 first.
Thanks guys...


----------



## g60partduex (Jun 13, 2009)

yep it is summer time 20w 50 mobile one full synthetic.....works great.


----------



## TechMeister (Jan 7, 2008)

g60partduex said:


> yep it is summer time 20w 50 mobile one full synthetic.....works great.


If your engine requires 20W-50 to prevent the oil pressure light from coming on, you have a mechanical issue.


----------



## DubCorrado (Aug 7, 2009)

Yeah I am currently running 15w50 right now. The buzzer did go off and back then on me and that thing is annoying as hell. But I got me a new oil pressure sensor and later tried it and the annoying buzzer went away. I didnt drive it but i revved it to like 2k rpm for awhile and the buzzer didnt sound so thats good news. I havent droven the G60 yet its in storage and needs more work so that will be the real test once it hits pavement.


----------

